# اين المشكله في mach3 او في G-code



## ali_sameen (6 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم جميعا
اخواني في احد منكم صادفته مثل هالمشكله
انا استخدم Vcarve Pro للتصميم ثم احفظ toolpath بصيغة TXT الذي يحتوي على gcode ثم افتحه في برنامج mach3 للتنفيذ والماكينه تعمل وتقوم بالحفر لكن المشكله في الشكل الدائري يكون شبه بيضاوي والمربع يكون شبه معين
مع العلم ان هذا التصميم في Vcarve Pro وشاشة العمل في mach3 مضبوطه مئه بالمئه بس في عملية الحفر تظهر المشكله علما ان اختيار ال post processor هو(march2/3 arcs (mm 
**ما هو الحل** 
رحم الله والديكم جميعا

*
​


----------



## خالد الاقرع (7 يوليو 2012)

اخي اعدادات الماكينة غير صحيحة


----------



## hanysabra (8 يوليو 2012)

ما هى مواصفات الماكينة الخاصة بك هل تعمل على جريدة مسننه ام على ballscrew
كى استطيع الافادة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (8 يوليو 2012)

لدي ماكينة تعمل على جريدة مسننة وايضا ماكينة تعمل على سكرو


----------



## ali_sameen (9 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا اخوي هاني
الماكينه cnc 6040 تعمل على ballscrew *
​


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

ممكن يكون المشكلة في تظبيط قطر البنطة مع الرسم بحيث ان البنطة قطرها اكبر من انها تعمل الشكر فبتعدله من نفسها


----------



## ali_sameen (17 يوليو 2012)

*قمت بتغيير كيبل lpt وانتهت المشكله والماكينه الان تعمل بشكل ممتاز ولله الحمد
شكرا للجميع والشكر الخاص لمن شاركني في حل المشكله
*​


----------

